# Who rode this weekend?



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I managed to go Desierto on sunday with the intention to unwind, so I did the Sn. Miguel climb and from there I began to probe the roads with the intention to find a way to Ajusco... I tried two roads but when I began to see signs "Chalma ->" I decided to go back, used another wide road to go down, I was told that this one would take me to "Tunel del tiempo..." I was curious and took this way; It is wide road with lot of embebed rocks, the soil has eroded making it quite efective for grabbing your front wheel... Nothing like endoing over hard rock...! at the bottom of this road I found 6 other riders, 2 girls and 4 guys I asked for directions and ended joining them on the way down, wich was a good idea as they seemed to know the place rather well. We went down on a very nice singletrack, tight, twisty and with some drops that we ChikenOnes could roll. It's nice to find this little jewels where you lest expect it! I still have to find that road to ajusco and the singletrack from Zedillin's cabin... (ended up doing 40km+, it was looong unwinding...)
A question: Has anyone of you shipped wheels to Mexico? care to comment your experince? I'm quite undecided in buying some nice campa wheels abroad or buying locally some Mavic ones...

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey, Arivas!!

I rode this weekend! Yeah, that's something to celebrate in Warpland.

The Cold Cahuamers did a quick loop in Chiluca. All over fireroads with a tiny, little section of actual trails. Basically we went up to Colosio, then took up towards Las Hojas but took the detour to Cuaresma. Then we went over the forest section we did downhill when we rode together, but uphill for a while and then detoured to the Main Road to Espiritu Santo.

The return was over the Main Road, then a quick detour to the fireroad we had taken uphill to go all the way down to the river. But midways down, we stopped to wait for Oscar (the Human GPS) and Jorge... nothing. They had gone back up to the Main Road to cut some off and avoid mud.  

Anyway... it was a blast. The bike felt "in the zone". The 5th Air and the HSCV cartridge felt really, really nice. Man, suspension like you won't believe. Particularly the fork felt sooo smooth and nice. Just floating over everything giving so much traction and the chassis felt so stable and nice.

The 5th Air is less plush than the Fox Float R, but in a so dang nice way. It feels like a real shock where it should, when taking big hits and landings. I'm using more travel, pushing a gear higher but yet, still climbing great over rough stuff and no bottoming ... and I gave a couple hard hits to the rear end this weekend  

It's a bit harsh on the small stuff and it doesn't take washboard braking as good... but I'll take the tradeoff's for the benefits. Think Cadillac Plush Vs. WRC Performance.

I took a little rain gutter at a high speed... a bit sideways... I thought (paraphrasing Tigerdog), "OMG, this is going to be expensive"... but the whole rear end and wheel took it no probs. The front floated over it like nothing.

It was an atypical ride... It was lots of climbing but the descents were easy, but fast and furious... It's nice to go that fast from time to time.

I'm liking more and more the Nobby Nic... dang great tyre.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Hey, Arivas!!
> 
> I rode this weekend! Yeah, that's something to celebrate in Warpland.
> 
> ...


Dude when you have a chance to ride you are worrying more about performance and comparin than having fun! Thats lame...  joke joke

I did short Ajusco loop and some shuttles... lots of zanjas but I had fun.

Just to talk like Warp... my 66 SL performs better after each ride... its beggining to break in and Naz sure know his sh1t when tuning it for your weight...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Dude when you have a chance to ride you are worrying more about performance and comparin than having fun! Thats lame...  joke joke


Wachagonnado???

I have so little chances to ride that everytime I ride I have to relearn everything again!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mmmhmm, i couldn´t ride this weekend (sorry for bailing Tacu). I went to a wedding on saturday and woke up at 7am ready to ride...well that was the plan; i was still 50% drunk from the night before with just 2 hours on of sleep. 

I´ll have to wait another week.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I HATE you all!!!! I haven't ridden in over a month and its really getting on my nerves!!! :madman: :madman: The worst thing is that I went to Valle the Bravo this weekend and there were 4 hardtails at the house where I stayed, BUT SOMEONE LOST THE KEY!!!!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHH

Anyway, hopefully this weekend I will get some much needed riding time :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I HATE you all!!!! I haven't ridden in over a month and its really getting on my nerves!!! :madman: :madman: The worst thing is that I went to Valle the Bravo this weekend and there were 4 hardtails at the house where I stayed, BUT SOMEONE LOST THE KEY!!!!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHH
> 
> Anyway, hopefully this weekend I will get some much needed riding time :thumbsup:


Thanks, Mada... You always make me look like a hardcore rider... I don't know what would it be of my (poor) reputation without you... :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> I managed to go Desierto on sunday with the intention to unwind, so I did the Sn. Miguel climb and from there I began to probe the roads with the intention to find a way to Ajusco... I tried two roads but when I began to see signs "Chalma ->" I decided to go back, used another wide road to go down, I was told that this one would take me to "Tunel del tiempo..." I was curious and took this way; It is wide road with lot of embebed rocks, the soil has eroded making it quite efective for grabbing your front wheel... Nothing like endoing over hard rock...! at the bottom of this road I found 6 other riders, 2 girls and 4 guys I asked for directions and ended joining them on the way down, wich was a good idea as they seemed to know the place rather well. We went down on a very nice singletrack, tight, twisty and with some drops that we ChikenOnes could roll. It's nice to find this little jewels where you lest expect it! I still have to find that road to ajusco and the singletrack from Zedillin's cabin... (ended up doing 40km+, it was looong unwinding...)
> A question: Has anyone of you shipped wheels to Mexico? care to comment your experince? I'm quite undecided in buying some nice campa wheels abroad or buying locally some Mavic ones...
> 
> El Rivas


Well, I got some wheels.. pretty nice 

Just don't order them on nov or dec, you'll get them like in forever!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Warp: Nice to know you are back on the wheels! Hope that High Command doesn't finds out you have more time to achieve anoher "stretch target"... Chiluca should have been fun specially with those 760mm in 3 hrs....
ritopc: Sounds like you had too much fun on the wedding! biking while still on the parites influnce should also had ben fun... well, maybe for Tacu and spectators... wise move staying at home.
El Mada: What about this sunday, we can take it easy and maybe go for the two singletracks, (one of them would be enough!) I would like to find last weekend group again.
Roberto: How are you doing with the rehab? would you consider Desierto one of this days? Wich wheels did you ordered? Why didn't you get the roadie??? Mine is just missing wheels (Merida HFX 906, campy centaur), did you ordered your wheels from Chad or any other source?
Tacu: Maybe this saturday I'll find my way to Ajusco, which is the best way from Ajusco to the city? is the ciclopista REALLY that bad? 

El Rivas

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No go on the ciclopista thing, real ghetto on that side


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Warp: Nice to know you are back on the wheels! Hope that High Command doesn't finds out you have more time to achieve anoher "stretch target"... Chiluca should have been fun specially with those 760mm in 3 hrs....


Yeah, High Command has her Intelligence more aware of bike stuff... I gotta be careful.

Some of us wanted to ride more into the woods. I think it shouldn't have been that bad as the mud should be pretty loose. You soak up all wet, but it's ridable. When we went there, it was a mess. Mud was still "tender".

Oh... and avoid the ciclopista... Only worth of riding bikes I've seen climbing up there had been roadies in packs. A lone mtb'er with a Turner... hmmmmm, maybe not so wise.

My eighth sense tells me that thieves there know the difference between a Turbo and a Turner... and mind you that it's hard to tell even for the trained eye! 

But seriously, don't take chances.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> ....
> Roberto: How are you doing with the rehab? would you consider Desierto one of this days? Wich wheels did you ordered? Why didn't you get the roadie??? Mine is just missing wheels (Merida HFX 906, campy centaur), did you ordered your wheels from Chad or any other source?
> ....












I got them from Chad... They're pretty awesome! Hope II front hub, Hope Bulb at the rear, DT Swiss 5.1 rims, and DT spokes, don't remember the model.

And the reason I didn't buy the roadie it's kinda complicated right now. I'll post soon about it, I hope.

Desierto would be fine, but I don't have a car. I just have to arrange for some fR!$!"#$ papers, but the jobs just got one thing over the other, I haven't got time to fix it. But if possible, yep, It'd be fun!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Farewell Rides*

The last two weekend rides , fueron la despedida de mis bikes , The Black Intense Spider (la cuarta ) and The Silver Turner Flux (la tercera ) pasaron a otras manos..... afortunadamente vendidas , good deal for the buyers and the seller ( ME, YO ) both bikes were almost new in excellent condition.

Today , yes , monday, I was riding in a hard tail Klein ( borrow ) very nice and fast bike but , nothing like a full suspension (for me ) I'll be in this condition for 3 more weekends ,while I am going to USA for my new horse .

Meanwhile my week road trainning (monday-wednesday-friday) it will my main bike routine , because the weekend mtb rides (sat/sun) in a hard tail will be my Waterloo , ha ha ha , I don´t know how, when I was young , podía rodar en éstas cosas .

"The boy choose safety ,
The man choose suffering ,
The pain now , is part of the hapiness ,
That´s the deal.....

the last biker

coming soon " New full suspension bike on the block " solo en cines....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, the ciclopista after the san jeronimo-luis cabrera seccion gets pretty ghetto. If you really want to, you could take the ciclopista up to that part and then climb all the carretera Picacho ajusco


I also rode, and noticed a good thing and a bad thing about my 66. Good thing: its smoother than ever and I finally get 160mm of travel. butahh
Bad thing: it wept oil on the top of the right cartridge. I opened it cleaned the threads and that and closed it again..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, the ciclopista after the san jeronimo-luis cabrera seccion gets pretty ghetto. If you really want to, you could take the ciclopista up to that part and then climb all the carretera Picacho ajusco
> 
> I also rode, and noticed a good thing and a bad thing about my 66. Good thing: its smoother than ever and I finally get 160mm of travel. butahh
> Bad thing: it wept oil on the top of the right cartridge. I opened it cleaned the threads and that and closed it again..


Learn to read emo, he said "best way *from Ajusco* _to_ the city?"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Bad thing: it wept oil on the top of the right cartridge. I opened it cleaned the threads and that and closed it again..


Your fork is EMO... it was just crying... Get a man's fork.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Rivas: lets talk saturday, sounds like a plan! :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Learn to read emo, he said "best way *from Ajusco* _to_ the city?"


sorry, my delineador got into my eyes from so much crying
:smallviolin:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*Mi regreso*

Yo regresé este domingo a rodar y me entro la nostalgia de una buena barbacoa con café o una buena cerveza... esto del MTB creo que ya no es lo mio y creo que me dedicaré al panbol de nueva cuenta y a correr... aunque mi regreso fue triunfal y arrase como de costumbre  mmm extraño mi amigo el balón. 

..:lol: 

Mi Rocky Vertex la usaré para ir por las tortilla y el pan... o de vez en vez al naucalli es una joya esa bici por los senderos de ese respetable y épico parque!

Saludos camaradas!:thumbsup:  :band:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Yo regresé este domingo a rodar y me entro la nostalgia de una buena barbacoa con café o una buena cerveza... esto del MTB creo que ya no es lo mio y creo que me dedicaré al panbol de nueva cuenta y a correr... aunque mi regreso fue triunfal y arrase como de costumbre  mmm extraño mi amigo el balón.
> 
> ..:lol:
> 
> ...


Si, toc... por lo que vi el domingo, la barbacha y el panbol son lo tuyo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Entiendo tu comentario a la perfección... ya que fui avasalladooooor ese día contigo, con Oscar, Edgar y Jorge ni que decir de Adrian... pero bueno una poca de envida en tu ser no te hará daño...  

Y si a eso le agrego la envidia que te causo ver esas fotos... jeje 

Anda a reparar ese estereo de la rata! que bien hace falta ! :thumbsup:  :madman: 

Saludos toc!

Captain Rocky.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Entiendo tu comentario a la perfección... ya que fui avasalladooooor ese día contigo, con Oscar, Edgar y Jorge ni que decir de Adrian... pero bueno una poca de envida en tu ser no te hará daño...


La neta, en las subidas... pues si te portaste "avasallador"... pero en las bajadas, nos vemos en tres semanitas en el Ajusco. 



Rocky_Rene said:


> Y si a eso le agrego la envidia que te causo ver esas fotos... jeje


Nel... te felicito, pero yo estoy muy contento con lo que tengo. No ando envidiando nada... 



Rocky_Rene said:


> Anda a reparar ese estereo de la rata! que bien hace falta ! :thumbsup:  :madman:
> 
> Saludos toc!
> 
> Captain Rocky.


Changos!!! Esa si me dolio!!  :nono: 
'inche Rata se va a ofender y nos va a dejar botados si sigues hablando de ella de esa manera!

Alguien tiene un autoestereo baras, baras??

Ya extrañabamos tus extravagantes posts por aca, toc!! :thumbsup: 
(Mientras no pongas fotos de piratas con "linternas de cuatro pilas" guardadas en los pantalones... )


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*El Juego Del Hombre....*



Rocky_Rene said:


> Yo regresé este domingo a rodar y me entro la nostalgia de una buena barbacoa con café o una buena cerveza... esto del MTB creo que ya no es lo mio y creo que me dedicaré al panbol de nueva cuenta y a correr... aunque mi regreso fue triunfal y arrase como de costumbre  mmm extraño mi amigo el balón.
> 
> ..:lol:
> 
> ...


_______________________________________________________________________

Estimado RR , debe ser algo exquisito la babacoa con café , digna de algún gourmet trasnochado , hace bien en alejarte del MTB , es mucho mejor el futbolacho de " ¡¡¡ LA LIGA " !!! , aquí en Puebla nuestro equipo de la franja , creo que extraña la primera A , va que vuela de regreso para allá , como que se sienten mas a gusto en primera A ,los tremendos futbolistas de LA FRANJA.

Ahora ya soy fan de los Chicago "Fayerss " ya que ahora ahí está , ahí está la Puerta de Al... que diga ahí está el grandioso CUAUH , que la está haciendo mejor que el bekjam , que todo el tiempo se lesiona .

El futbolacho si es deporte , ahora hasta el faitelson y el murrieta ya saben de jurbol.

Si algún lejano día decides regresar al MTB , mándame un correo , por aquí tengo unos tubos de aluminio soldado que me quedo chico , en el tubo dice Made in Usa , se me hace que es gueno y se ve que es muy religiosa...ja ja ja

Saludos , y ya no comas tanta barbacoa con café o vas a firmar como

Rocky Rene "Coffee & BBQ "

the last biker


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*Inche Rataaaaa!*



Warp said:


> La neta, en las subidas... pues si te portaste "avasallador"... pero en las bajadas, nos vemos en tres semanitas en el Ajusco.
> 
> ES LO MIMSO TOC NOS MAS QUE DE BAJADA... AVASALLO CONTIGO Y CON MIS BRAZOS, PIERNAS, RODILLAS Y MANOS  :lol: :cornut: :ihih:
> 
> ...


NO ESO DEL PIRATAS CON KARAOKE INTEGRADO ES DEL 545CUACH ... YO SOLO FOTOS DE DISCOGRAFIAS PIRATAS...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Mi estimado LAst Biker... debido a las condiciones climatologias y mentales opte por seguir con el fucho, "soccer" para los anglosajones ya que no hay nada mas divertido que nadar corriendo tras de un balón... que andar tras las hormigas por las veredas...


Se que mas de uno de este H. foro va caer y seguira mis pasos.... cambiando las piezas shimano, race face, thompson , etc.... por unos guantes voit, espinilleras nike y un uniforme galgo, adidas o de su preferencia.... mas mejor y mas barato..

Por los tubos ! si dice made in USA debe ser bueno.... pasamelo !! ya vemos que hacemos con el...  


Saludos desde la hemana republica de Tlalnepantla ....


Rocky Rene "Coffee & BBQ " El panbolero de la montaña :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Se que mas de uno de este H. foro va caer y seguira mis pasos.... cambiando las piezas shimano, race face, thompson , etc.... por unos guantes voit, espinilleras nike y un uniforme galgo, adidas o de su preferencia.... mas mejor y mas barato..


Espinilleras ya tengo... Sirven unas 661???


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Your fork is EMO... it was just crying... Get a man's fork.


it was discovered that it wasnt the fork, but the brake. 
I didnt ride on sunday because my rear brake was being fixed. The lever started to get more and more squishy until you could pull it all the way to the bar and it barely braked. The oil was dripping from the hose on to the fork.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> it was discovered that it wasnt the fork, but the brake.
> I didnt ride on sunday because my rear brake was being fixed. The lever started to get more and more squishy until you could pull it all the way to the bar and it barely braked. The oil was dripping from the hose on to the fork.


Same... Emo brake. Get a man's brake.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Same... Emo brake. Get a man's brake.


----------

